# Creating CD's



## dpalme (Nov 21, 2008)

I have downloaded the iso images and have been trying to create a bootable cd using roxio on my dell laptop but so far have been failing to create a bootable cd.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't need to make it bootable. They already are. Just burn the iso. Or try powerISO if Roxio doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 21, 2008)

You must not create a data disk but use burn image, if it is called that way in Roxio.

look here http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm to get an idea, i do not know if this page is current but there are a lot of examples of different programs to burn a .iso image

regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## dpalme (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

That did the trick....now if I only would not have screwed up and forgot to configure a boot sector it would have worked.....as it stands, right now it just loads to grub.....oh well live and learn.


----------



## CaliforniaGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried the same thing (with Nero) but the ISO will not install. At the moment I have FreeBSD 4.9 installed. Is there a way I can somehow jump to 7.0 from here (maybe via FTP)?


----------



## rocketman (Nov 24, 2008)

CaliforniaGuy said:
			
		

> I tried the same thing (with Nero) but the ISO will not install. At the moment I have FreeBSD 4.9 installed. Is there a way I can somehow jump to 7.0 from here (maybe via FTP)?



ï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½e!!! *Backup* !!!ï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½eï¿½

I don't think so and don't recommend it. You will learn a lot about what you had running on your 4.9 system if your not meticulous. IMHO- Wait for 7.1-RELEASE. During this time try to document what's running on your system now.  Backup your system so that you can restore it from bare metal. Bare metal means you have a working PC that does not boot.

Or you could cheat, something I have done. Buy a new disc drive and install you new system. If you get into trouble mount your other drive read-only and use it as a hot backup (in addition to your real backup). -IMHO

Your mileage may vary.


----------

